# SD Chapter AutoX Pics - 09/18/04



## Shinobi (Dec 23, 2001)

Greetings All,

Here's my gallery of pics from Saturday's event. As those who attended the event know, things didn't exactly work out very well for me  . Nevertheless, my gallery has 140+ pics for all to enjoy. I have ALOT more pics of each car and for this event, all of the packages I offer are 50% off! Anyone interested can contact me at [email protected].

Click Here for Full Gallery of Pics

Some sample pics:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Excellent pics once again Shinobi!!


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I don't auto-x. Is this type of rig normally allowed?  :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> I don't auto-x. Is this type of rig normally allowed?  :dunno:


This is the first I've seen of someone using this type of mount, but I would imagine that as long as it's secure, it would be okay.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

great pics shinobi :thumbup: I need to attend another sd event so I can get some good pics of me


----------



## mach330 (Sep 24, 2004)

great pix shinobi...can't wait for another sd event next month.


----------

